# Gaslow on a Hymer



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I know that most of the Hymer gas lockers are of similar size, to take 2 x 11kg German bottles, and I have seen many fitted with Gaslow systems.

I was told by a motorhome owner that he could not get 2 x 11kg bottles in his locker and had to have 1 x 6kg and 1 x 11kg, stating that the pipes and changeover valves were the reason.

I think that the auto changeover system is bigger than the manual one and wonder has anyone had any problems fitting this type to their Hymer?

Also does the autochangeover system have a gauge to determine the gas level?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got two 11Kg bottles in mine (644). You may have to cut the handles on the bottles down slightly with an angle grinder. No problem if they're a permanent install.

D.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

An auto change over valve will not tell you whats left in a cylinder. All it will do is switch over from an empty bottle to a full one. 
How it works :- Starting with two full bottles both turned ON gas will be drawn from the bottle that the arrow points too and the display will be green. When that bottle runs out the valve will switch over to the other bottle and at the same time the display will turn red indicating that the bottle the pointer is pointing to is now empty. You can now turn the control so that the arrow points at the other bottle and the indicator will change to green. The idea is that you can the exchange the empty bottle and the whole cycle starts again, however if its a gaslow system it just give you and idea of how much gas you have, full or empty bottles. 
Gaslow sell a gauge that will indicate the gas levels in each bottle.
Hope thats of some help Wobby


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

644, no problems with 2 x 11kg bottles.

however we went 4 weeks without a refill and only used 17 litres of gas (8kg)

so is it THAT important to have 22kg. that included using the blown air heating in september.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Go for a bulk LPG tank slung under the chassis . . I did and it leaves the [old] gas locker free to carry other stuff :wink:


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
I agree with pam2002.Do you really need 2 cylinders? I bought all the bits including a guage and French adapter from motorcaravanning.co.uk which has a good website saying you just keep an eye on your guage and then top up as you do your fuel tank and a vehicle does not have 2 fuel tanks.The parts cost £180 inc. of carriage and fitting by a local caravan gas supplier cost £80. I was quoted around £350 from 2 Portsmouth dealers and the dealer a mile from us said £500 to £700 !!


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, are the 11kg bottles the same size (dia. & height ) as the calor 13kg. propanes? The reason I ask is I measured my locker this a.m. and it looks as tho I may be able to have a 13 & a 6 in mine .

Alex.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Greetings,

I at present have a 13kg and a 6 kg calor installed, 2 x 13kg will not fit, 2 x 11kg do fit, and as I have been told by Gaslow, the pipes and gauges should fit OK. but may need elbows on the top of the regulator.

One reason for changing to gaslow is so that I do not have to worry about changing cylinders, as I cannot lift the large bottles, the other reason is for when going abroad, I will be able to fill up without any problem and I will have sufficient gas in between fill ups.

Just need to decide which changeover to get the manual or automatic, then obviously a gauge if it will fit in the confines of the locker.

I have considered a permanent tank Vic, but I am constrained by a pre-arranged deal.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Peter

Give Waudby's at South Cave a call. I know you have plans a foot but I am sure they will offer any assistance and advice.

Russell


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi thanks Peter you confirmed what I thought a 13 + 6 will have to do for me. 
I'm still not sure about the 11kg bottles are they only available in Germany.?

Alex.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Gaslow*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I at present have a 13kg and a 6 kg calor installed, 2 x 13kg will not fit, 2 x 11kg do fit, and as I have been told by Gaslow, the pipes and gauges should fit OK. but may need elbows on the top of the regulator.
> 
> ...


Shame you have this deal arranged, whatever it is. I was going to suggest you speak to Richard Cecil of MTH Autogas. Before Gaslow appeared Richard was fitting refillable bottles to motorhomes, we had them fitted on our Starline 640 and managed to get 2 of his bottles fitted. He is in the Forest of Dean and it is possible to stop there over night without problems.

We met him and spoke to him at Dusseldorf and he was on the stand with Alugas, as he is now fitting the lightweight aluminium bottles with autostop for those people who would like them.

When we get our new motorhome, we are going up to him to get a gas tank fitted this time, he has checked out the underneath of the model we have ordered (at the show) and confirmed we will be OK for a tank this time.

Like you unfortunately with the Starline we didn't have the available underneath space to fit one on the Merc, but this time we are lucky.

If you do want contact details, let me know either by a pm or an email

Carol


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

linal said:


> Hi, are the 11kg bottles the same size (dia. & height ) as the calor 13kg. propanes? The reason I ask is I measured my locker this a.m. and it looks as tho I may be able to have a 13 & a 6 in mine .
> 
> Alex.


Hi Alex, I have the same motohome as you and have a 13kg and 6kg propane bottles in my gas locker and they fit OK.

Regards,

Mike


----------

